# Fresh Out Of College Coder In Idaho



## mhefner5 (Aug 18, 2008)

I am looking for a position as a new coder. I have only had the experience in the classroom, so I am your coder to mold the way you would like. I am a very flexible person and work very well with an array of people. Please contact me if you are interested. I have a resume and references available at the click of a button.  

email me at: 
mhefner5@msn.com


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Aug 18, 2008)

I am in DC so too far for you.  Just wanted to say I like your attitude.  Good luck to you!

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------



## bluebirddevil (Aug 19, 2008)

*Looking for a crumb*

I too will be a new coder soon and have found that all employers want someone with experience.  However, how do you get experience if no one will hire you?  I have looked at Project Extern, but I have to be able to pay for daycare so that is a no go.  Anyone have advice on how to get your foot slammed in the door?   Virginia Beach, VA  ----Tosha  (Taking my board in 3 weeks ----going to pass with flying colors)


----------



## Sonjagirl (Aug 27, 2008)

I’m also fresh out of school, and I just completed 2-1/2 years of medical insurance billing courses in Woodland Hills, (Los Angeles) California.  I’m trying to get “my foot in the door” as well--in an outpatient facility, whether it’s in a medical center or a doctor’s office. 

Currently, I’m preparing to take the CPC exam in October.  I have years of experience working as an Executive Administrative Assistant/Legal Transcriber, but it’s very difficult to get in the medical field as a coder without medical experience and certification.  We have to start somewhere.  This is very frustrating,  because years ago my friends learned on the job as a temporary employee without any formal training from school.  Then they were hired permanently; and to this day, they aren’t certified.

If there’s a demand in coding, why is it that we’re being shut out?   I’ve even heard from those who took the certification exam that it’s too advanced from what we were taught in school.   My former classmate told me that “our teachers need to get connected with some hospital sources or medical groups that know coding and can give them some inside operating reports or real life scenarios or something to be taught in class . . . because some of them including teachers have to take the certification exam several times in order to pass it.”  I was shocked when I heard this,  because we had so much work in school . . . and it was overwhelming, plus they studied Carol Buck’s study guide months in advanced and did well on the sample exams. 

AAPC is well aware of this, and they agree that the certification exam is too advanced.  They received many complaints about it.

Now there are coding books that are pretty advanced, and I’m working with those.  Then there are the $149 CEU classes and audio tapes, but basically I was told it consists of things we already learned--which is a lot of book reading.  Then there are low cost CEU courses.  

I don’t mean to be "long winded," but I just think a change needs to come,  because I need to start working as a coder soon.


----------

